# wrong choice?



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

With all the talk about the Orca and Opal, I wonder if I made the wrong choice when I pulled the trigger and bought an Arin last week? It's suppose to be here this week sometime. Think I should send it back? I am the kinda guy that just prefers aluminum. Besides, I couldn't pass on the frameset closeout. Even if it doesn't hold up over the long haul, Orbea does have a life-time warranty.  Your questions or comments, please.......


----------



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

If it fits you and you enjoy the ride, it's the right choice. Besides, the Arin is a significant savings over the Orca & Opal if I remember the pricing correctly, so your choice would have been doubly correct for you. Just ride it, enjoy it, and don't worry about what other people tell you the "right" bike is for you! The way I see it: I can worry about things, or I can ride. I'd rather ride!


----------



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

You are 100% right. I think I got suck into the idea that you are *what you ride instead of you are how you ride. I do like the bike. I test one before I ordered one. That is what matters most. Thank you for opening my eyes*


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*I cant believe you're second guessing an Arin purchase*



arinowner said:


> With all the talk about the Orca and Opal, I wonder if I made the wrong choice when I pulled the trigger and bought an Arin last week? It's suppose to be here this week sometime. Think I should send it back? I am the kinda guy that just prefers aluminum. Besides, I couldn't pass on the frameset closeout. Even if it doesn't hold up over the long haul, Orbea does have a life-time warranty.  Your questions or comments, please.......


Arins are fantastic bikes. Like the previous poster, if it fits, I say ride it and smile. I had the chance to ride an Orbea Starship a couple of years ago and it was sweet. I instead pulled the trigger on the SOMEC Starlight (columbus xlr8r). I too am an alu lover. Two of my favorite rides in my stable are alu. It all boils down to a matter of preference.

Have fun with the bike and please post some pics when you get a chance. One other bike I'm salivating for is the Guerciotti Whisper... 

Ride safely,

Joe


----------



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

I think what I was second guessing about was what other people were going to think. I can hear it now, " you paid what for an aluminum bike?" Kinda like the V8 commercial. " I coulda had an Orca!" But you know, my eyes are open now. I don't care what people are going to say. I going to love my new ride. This is the planned build list. Record shifters, derailleurs, chain ,crankset, either skeleton or KCNC brakes, Ligero Wheelworks tubular wheelset. (White hubs, C-xray spokes, Fly rims, ) Deda seatpost, stem and bars. Nokon cable housing, SLR saddle, Speedplay Zero pedals and little bits of ti thrown in. I am hoping for sub 15lbs. What do you think?


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

I think you're going to have a seriously sweet and light bike. A friend of mine has been riding an Arin for years, he has had ample opportunity to "upgrade" to any of the Orbea CF bikes, but never has.

I ride the Lobular, no one has ever commented on it not being CF. Lots of people have commented about how good the paint job looks.

Enjoy your new ride.


----------



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for all of the encourgement......


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

post a picture when you get it built up.


----------



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

No problem. The dealer still hasn't gone to Little Rock to pick it up yet. That's OK. I still don't have all of the parts together...


----------

